# οικονομιστικός = economistic



## cythere (May 23, 2008)

Θα ξαναχρειαστώ τη βοήθειά σας για την ίδια πρόταση!
Πώς μεταφράζουμε τη λέξη οικονομιστικός και τα παράγωγά της (οικονομισμός);

Η πρόταση είναι: Ο μαρξισμός κατανοήθηκε περισσότερο ως *οικονομίστικο *δόγμα παρά ως κοινωνικοπολιτικό, χειραφετητικό και φιλοσοφικό πρόταγμα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθεια!

Edit: Τo βρήκα ως economistic και economism.
Definition από εδώ: 
*economism: *a theory or doctrine that attaches principal importance to economic goals. —*economist*, _n_.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Το economistic γιατί δεν σου κάνει;

Edit: Τώρα βλέπω και το edit σου, όλα καλά.

Ξανά edit: Το ουσιαστικό economist καλύτερα να μένει αυστηρά στη σημασία του οικονομολόγου.


----------

